# Wheel fell off car while driving???



## Quest (Aug 7, 2002)

I knew there was a problem with my car, so I decided not to drive it. But my mom took it out to run an errand right by my house. As she drove just about 50 feet, the car just dropped to the ground. She got out and noticed that the front left wheel fell off and was actually behind the car. The tire was slashed and the rim broke. There was a severe problem with my left driveshaft, and some people are telling me that's why the wheel fell off. I'm curious to know if that's possible. If anyone knows, just let me know. I need to know. Thanks.


----------



## Coupe__88 (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: Wheel fell off car while driving??? (Quest)*

if the wheel lugs arent torqued then re-torqued 30 miles later with aluminum wheels they can loosen themselves. 
hahah your poor mom. Glad to hear nothing bad happened


----------



## Quest (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Wheel fell off car while driving??? (Coupe__88)*

Well I got my tires changed about 2 months ago, so I guess the pricks who changed them didn't do a good job putting them back on. So now I gotta spend a whole **** load of cash to fix my car. Maybe I should call a lawyer in the morning and try to sue for the damages.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Wheel fell off car while driving??? (Quest)*

I had the wheel fall off of my scirocco a while ago. All the bolts were gone except for one. The wheel was going *clunk *clunk and I thought it was the brake on the passenger side. I took the pads off. so I'm going home, clunking and with no brakes. bad. finally realized it was the driver wheel. took a bolt out of each other wheel so every one had 3. got home fine. Got more bolts from a junkyard scirocco for $1.50. make sure your bolts are tight for god's sake!


----------



## gcarson (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Wheel fell off car while driving??? (Quest)*

If your wheel bearing gets bad enough, yes the entire wheel will fall off but it would be making some SERIOUS noise before that. If that were the case the tire would remain bolted to the hub tho.


----------



## vw_linger (Apr 14, 2002)

*Re: Wheel fell off car while driving??? (gcarson)*

On my a2 jetta one time a tire place tried to align the rear of my car. which you can't do. They used shims to try to do it. Thus my rear wheel broke off while driving. I simply explained this to the store and after discussing with local vw dealership, they were obviously at fault. They then paid for averything to get fixed including body work. You whould not have to sue. But that is an option.


----------



## switch_900 (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Wheel fell off car while driving??? (vw_linger)*

I think unless your tire fell off driving out the driveway of the tire shop then you are crap out of luck. It will be hard to prove that poorly installed lug bolts waited 2 months to fall off. Making sure your wheels are tight is a part of regular maintainance. You know...how's my oil, how's my coolant, oh look my wheel is loose. You might be able to claim vandalism and put it through on insurance though. Tell them that some kids unscrewed your wheel at night.


----------



## 85vdub (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: Wheel fell off car while driving??? (switch_900)*


_Quote, originally posted by *switch_900* »_I think unless your tire fell off driving out the driveway of the tire shop then you are crap out of luck. It will be hard to prove that poorly installed lug bolts waited 2 months to fall off. Making sure your wheels are tight is a part of regular maintainance. You know...how's my oil, how's my coolant, oh look my wheel is loose. You might be able to claim vandalism and put it through on insurance though. Tell them that some kids unscrewed your wheel at night.

claiming vandalism would be fraud. I highly doubt you'll get the tire shop to pay considering its been 2 months. First thing i would have checked were the lug bolts. I've heard of tire shops paying for damage a couple weeks afterwards but i think 2 months would really be stretching it. Make your mom pay since she drove it when she shouldn't have!


----------



## ccvwspeed (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: Wheel fell off car while driving??? (Pred)*

That has happened to me on more than one occasion. Once while I was driving at about 60mph. It happened to my brother in his fox. The last time was some years ago, but I have since learned to retorque my wheels quite often. I also have learned what it feels like right before it starts to go... sorry for your misfortune and good luck on your repairs.
Chris


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Wheel fell off car while driving??? (Pred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pred* »_
claiming vandalism would be fraud. I

really? that would mean that he knows it wasnt vandalism. Bolts dont fall out by themself. It was either vandalism, or the tire shop's neglegence. It could also be the tire shop vandalised his car. 
I think either way, you can file an insurance claim.(depending on your policy)


----------



## gcarson (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Wheel fell off car while driving??? (speed51133!)*

Not sure what planet your from, but on Earth, lug bolts come loose quite frequently. Especially with alloy rims







That's why we check them occassionally. And in this country that would constitute fraud.


----------



## dabongo (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Wheel fell off car while driving??? (Quest)*

Dude, that sucks..sorry to hear this happend..
If you haven't touched to wheel bolts since the shop worked on it, then there is liable concern.
-First contact them and inform them of what happend.
-Then, if you have full coverage ins. contact you insurance with this info.
-Also check the Better business bureau to see if other related claims have been filed against the shop.(if the mechanic has his head up his exit, this may have occured before).
-Finally, talk with a lawyer. Many give a free consultation, and give advice if compensation is worth pursuing..
Fyi - Les Schwab(le slob) did a complete overhaul on my trooper brakes several years ago. The next day at my work the truck rolled into another car after I went into the building.
The emergency brake was on all the way, but was not in gear. Since it was a generally flat lot, i didn't put it in gear(which would have delayed this situation anyway). 
Turns out the emergency brake wasn't tightened to spec.
I went to Le Slob after work, informed them it "appeared" the emergency brake wasn't tight. The checked it, and confirmed the tech. didn't complete the work. After he admitted the problem, I informed him of the day's events.. he was a little pissed I played him before informing him of the accident..but so be it...
The insurance company collected from Le Slob for the situation and it didn't go on my insurance record...and no lawyer was needed...
Best of luck!


----------



## 85vdub (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: Wheel fell off car while driving??? (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_
really? that would mean that he knows it wasnt vandalism. Bolts dont fall out by themself. It was either vandalism, or the tire shop's neglegence. It could also be the tire shop vandalised his car. 
I think either way, you can file an insurance claim.(depending on your policy)


I guess you've been fortunately enough not to have lug bolts or nuts work loose then. It isn't vandalism. If they aren't torqued properly they will come loose and a wheel will fall off.














Its really fun when your in a jacked up truck running 33's and have one of those come off...


----------



## Coupe__88 (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: Wheel fell off car while driving??? (dabongo)*

When I worked at a tire shop the wheel lugs were torqued to spec on all the new aluminum wheels we installed. all the rest we just zipped them on with the impact wrench. Not the way I would do it but it gets business done quickly. I ALWAYS torque mine down, take it for a drive and re-check them. I had an instance where the wheel was hanging on by 2 loose lugs after a long drive adn a couple others before I learned to re-torque them. Its not something to take lightly cause it can cause a serious accident. I would definiatly take it up with the owner of the shop to see what they will do. Even though 2 months is kind of a long time for the lugs to come loose from some work like that , they still might be able to help you out. 
keep us informed on the situation


----------

